# Income producing farm for sale..



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have 28.46 acres fenced for goats and horses. 4horse pens,80x120 riding arena ,small house,old barn,equipment shed, and two income producing 40x400 breeder hen houses. In the last 5 years I have grossed an average of 110,000 a year. Expenses are power bill ,about 1000 a month on average,Ins. about 200 month any help you hire.See pictures at www.freewebs.com/aberryvinefarm $875,000.We would consider selling just the hen houses and 10 acres for 500,000 to the right people.


----------

